# Homemade Venison Summer Sausage question



## bigfish98 (Nov 20, 2012)

OK, I am planning on making some homemade venison summer sausage.  If it turns out well, I was thinking of giving it out for christmas presents.  My question is can I vacuum seal it and ship it without it being packed with ice or ice packs?  I know a lot of beef summer sausage at the store is just on the shelf at room temp, but without all the preservatives, will the homemade stuff be ok if treated the same way?  I don't plan on letting it sit on my counter for a few weeks before sending it, but I wanted to keep my shipping costs down. 

Bigfish


----------



## cooknhogz (Nov 20, 2012)

I would ship in dry ice. I wouldn't ship not chilled some way.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 20, 2012)

I freezer wrapped SS and vac sealed (no ice or dry ice) to both my sons in Iraq and Afghanistan multiple times and they said it was great.


----------



## boykjo (Nov 20, 2012)

*Sausage Storage Chart* *Type of Sausage**Refrigerator - Unopened**Refrigerator - After Opening*FreezerFresh Sausage, uncooked1 to 2 days unopened or opened1 to 2 days unopened or opened1 to 2 monthsFresh Sausage, after cooking by consumer(not applicable)3 to 4 days2 to 3 monthsHard/Dry SausageWhole, 6 weeks in pantry; indefinitely in refrigerator.3 weeks1 to 2 monthsHot Dogs and other Cooked Sausage2 weeks7 days1 to 2 monthsLuncheon Meats2 weeks3 to 5 days1 to 2 monthsSummer Sausage (Semi-dry)3 months3 weeks1 to 2 months


----------

